# The Search for The Dragons Gold (Recruitment)



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

*The search for the Dragons Gold​*
Centuries ago, dragons ruled the land. Elves (all types of elves), humans and dwarves all feared these dragons, always afraid of losing their livestock, or even their own lives and families. Kings, Queens, Lords, Dukes and Duchesses would create armies to fight these dragons and few would survive these battles.

A couple of decades passed by of this war between dragons and the many races. Finally the races great leaders came together and worked together and realised that there was no way to kill the dragons without special training. There were a few people who were able to take down these mighty beasts.

They were the... Dragon Hunters!

In the present, few dragons are alive these days, in the past the Dragon Hunters hunted down the dragons, till there were only a few left. Now the final dragons alive are the toughest that ever lived, and one of them live closer than most people think. Someone is looking for him. That someone is the legendary Dragon Hunter Sebastos Pantera.

Ok, so your job is to help Sebastos hunt down this last dragon in a deep dwarven cave. Why? You don’t know, you just know you’re gonna get paid a lot when/if you survive.

Rules:
1) ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, do it even once and i remove you from the roleplay.
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(5 sentences) for each post.
4) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
5) Post at least once per every week.
6) Have Fun and warn me if you can’t post.

Character Sheet(Player):
Name(self explanatory):

Race (self explanatory):

Age (Human/North Men: 16-30, Human looks like well a human, whereas the North Man they are slightly scruffier and dirtier and in clothes made from animals. High/Wood/Dark Elves: 25-100 A High Elf is taller than the average man, with youthful looks and they look as though light is radiating from them, Wood Elves are a darker coloured skin with leafy tattoos all over there bodies, the Dark Elf is really pale, and gloomy, it looks as though darkness is radiating from them. Dwarves/Deep Dwarf: 25-100 Dwarves and Deep Dwarves are pretty much the same, stumpy, chubby and with huge beards! Only difference is Deep Dwarves are much dirtier, and smell a lot worse. You’re young Dragon Hunters so no one above 100 depending on race):

Physical Appearance:

Personality (explains itself, no silent types):

Background and How you became a Dragon Hunter (At least 2 decent paragraphs):

Class:
Magic: (1 Major spell and 2 minor spells and only if you're a healer, wizard or conjuror)

Equipment (what class you are depends on what weapons/armor you have):



Classes:
Warrior: Benefits, you are stronger than everyone else except for berserkers. Strength is about the same, and you can take a lot more hits than other classes. (open to all races)
Ranger: Benefits, you are fast, your bow skills are unparalled and you're able to fire different types of arrows, like: fire arrows, explosive arows etc. (open to Elves and Humans)
Berserker: Benefits, you are strong like the warrior. When you get mad, you have superhuman strength and speed, you are nearly invincible, but at the same time your are you're vulnerablist (open to Dwarves and Humans)
Assassin: Benefits, fast and agile able to kill stuff in silence. You're able to hide in the shadows and no one can find you, not even wolves and dogs. (open to Elves and Humans)
Axethrower: Benefits, the only class able to throw axes, your able to throw an axe, with deadly precision, up to 100m max. You are also able to carry a lot of throwing axes. (open to Dwarves)
Healer: Benefits, you are the backbone of the group able to heal people from near death to the peak of their life, without you we are dead. (open to all races)
Wizard: Benefits, able to use your powers to unleash unparalled damage, to wipe out groups with the flick of your wrist. (open to Elves and Humans)
Conjuror: Able to have your own pet animal, and to bend nature to your will, to keep the healer up with power allowing them to cast quicker or for you to unleash powerful fireballs and storms. (open to Elves)

Wizard Major Spells: Fire Ball, Lightning Bolt, Elemental Shield. Wizard Minor Spells: Levitation, Scrying, Flaming Weapon, Freezing Weapon, Acidic Weapon, Magical Flare.

Conjuror Major Spells: Element Shield (Your choice of Element), Elemental summoning (This would be your pet), Summon Nature Spirits (Different choice for pets, your choice). Conjuror Minor Spells: Conjour Light, Summon Life (This allows you to summon temporary wolfs to help you.) Call animal, Magical Flare, Weapon of nature (Cast it on someone to imbue their weapon with nature). [/font]


Healer Major Spells: Natures Healing Touch, Healing Light. Healer Minor Spells: Smite, Cure Poison/Disease, Minor Healing Light, Repel (Stops Foes from getting near you and the group within 10m), Bane of Death (Works best against the Undead) [/font]


No reservations it is first come first serve.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like the look of this, but would each class have bonuses and if so what?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah you make a good point I'll edit it showing the benefits of each class


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Alexander Romera

Race: Human

Age: 26

Physical Appearance:
Alexander is tall and slim. He is muscular, uncommon for one of his proffesion. He has two main distinguishing features. The first is his long, shoulder length silver hair. The second is the gruesome scar running from his jaw to his left ear. He has rough hands and tough soles to his feet because of his upbringing.

Personality: Alexander is freindly and reassuring. He makes people feel very comfertable when they are around him. He is kind and caring. He makes freinds easily and they often stay with him for life. 

Background and how I became a Dragon Hunter: Alexander was into a small hunting family. His parents were simple but kind and caring. Alexancer was taught to hunt from a young age. But when Alexander was 17 the unthinkable happened. A dragon cut it's way through the forest that Alexander and his parents lived in. Their wooden hut was burnt down and Alexanders mother did not make it out of the burning building. Alexander father then attempted to kill the dragon with his hunting bow. The dragon fell upon the distraught man with a terrible vengeance. Alexanders father was no match for a bloodthirsty dragon and was quickly slaughtered. Alexander was no fighter but he still took on the dragon, with nothing but a hunting knife, blunt and rusty. The dragon came at Alexander and hus talon cut a deep gash across Alexanders face. Alexander went down from the pain and blacked out. When he awoke he was alone and lying in a pool of his own blood. He staggered into the woods, desperate to get away from the bodies of his parents. Amazingly Alexander managed to survive the bloodloss and managed to use the herbs of the forest to stop the bloodflow. He built himself a home within the woods and his cut slowly closed into a scar. At 26, when his cut was only a scar across his face, he set out from the woods and sought out any dragons to slay. He still hunts the dragon that killed his parents and that is why he has joined Sebastos's group.

Class: Healer
Majot Spells: Natures Healing Touch
Minor spells: Cure poison/disease, Repel

Equipment: Alexander wears simple white loose fitting robes. He wears a simple rope belt and on it he hangs a small pouch. Within the pouch are some of the rarer and more powerful healing herbs and medecines. In the way of weapons Alexander simply carries two sharp, surgical knive which, if used in the right way and take life just as well as they can save it.
w


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Very tempting this


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Just be aware this is my first proper RP, I plan to try and keep this going as long as I can, I apologise in advance, if it takes me awhile to get the hang of it!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

are we likely to face undead. Just wondering as otherwise bane of the dead is pretty useless.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

@Romero Yes we are that was going to be in a few updates, in the deep dwarven cavern we head to, to find the dragon


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like to join this RP
Name: Eorland Hagret

Race: high elf
Age: 47

Physical Appearance: Jet black hair cut short, one blue eye the other is green. 6’1 and slim. white teeth and a birth mark of a spiral like object on his left hand

Personality: Joyful when everyone else is down Eorland keeps smiling and brings up everyone’s mood

Background and How you became a Dragon Hunter: Eorland grew up on a small farm belonging to his family and was brought up on the story’s of his grandfather days of being in the armies that first hunted the winged beasts of death. 

One story which was often told was the tale of the dragon of black that slaughtered all those that stood before him. The armies coward in fear as one man laughed. This man was his grandfather. The dragon unused to this sound attacked the army that had assembled before him and after two hours of fighting the dragon was dead with his grandfather’s sword jammed into the beast’s chest. As a reward for slaying the beast his grandfather was given a weapon made out of the dead dragon.

These where on display in the household and Eorland dreamed of becoming a great hero like his grandfather as he practiced every day to become a dragon hunter knowing he could never get into the schools which produced the licensed dragon hunters as the entrance fees where massive.

Then on his sixteenth birthday a disater happened. It was dusk with the sun just setting when it came. A dragon of red landed at his farm and began burning and slaughtering all of the farm hands and his family withot even thinking about it. His father ran with him to the edge of the woods and gave him his grandfathers weapon and armour. The scyth glistned in the setting suns light and the armour, of elven desighn, was thick but light as leather. His father told him to run as he turned to go and save his wife.

Eorland ran and ran through the forest imagining the dargon flying behind him toying with him. He made it to a clearing and turned unable to run anymore and saw that nothing was following him. Panting he found a rock and curled into a ball and cried himself to sleep.

The next month Eorland remained in the forest hunting and practicing to make his skills better than anyone else. Once this time had ended he returned to his farm to discover the dragon no longer their and the place burned to ashes. Anger grew in him as he headed to his safe where he had saved mony to allow himself to start his own farm after all dragon hunting was a dream to him. He opened the safe and grabbed the money. It was just enough to pay the entrance fees and he packed his meagre belongings and travelled to the school.

Eorland left his farm and headed to the capital city where the dragon hunter school was. Eorland got into the school and learned about the beasts all their weaknesses and finally graduated at the age of 45 he left and sighned up as a local bodygaurd for the towns mayor and his life started to drasticly improve as his Job payed good and he finally got a house to call his home he even had a girl down by the market constantly flirting with him when he went there to gather his goods.

Then one day after he had awoke there was a banging at his door. Eorland unsheathed his blade and approached the door he opened it slowly and saw it was no-one he knew smiling he opened the door and swung his sword and stopped at the mans throut. The men yelped and, his hands shaking, he held a letter asking him to come to Sebastos. Again it seemd Eorland was to enter the world of the dragon hunter


Class: warrior

Equipment: Gold armour which looks like it should wiegh more than anyone can carry but is light as leather. A death scythe made from dragon bone and scales which he uses for powerful enemies. A sword and shield for the regular enemies and finally a painting of his grandfather which he keeps close to his heart as it was the only thing to survve at the farm.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What's the difference in the races?

I mean you just seem to have posted up a collection of races but not given us any clue as to what they look like.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

didnt think i needed to as many rps i see with different races dont have and differences in what they look like so i assumed it wasnt needed and people would know what they look like. but ill change it when i get on my computer


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

That's because an awful lot of rps are doing Warhammer fantasy where you can just check the internet for a picture. In a custom world everyone describes the races. I know there are more out there but just look at Tashiri of Telanoth by Midge or Age of Dragons by Revan


----------

